
How to hire software engineers, a personal experience - mwooyo
https://medium.com/@kanzukazaha/how-to-hire-software-engineers-7bed39604cb4
======
JMTQp8lwXL
> When 2 different ‘why’ engineers meet, they can discuss some minute topic
> for hours.

When people make statements like this, I wonder if they're just exaggerating,
part of the segmented population (e.g., they are a 'why' engineer), or
actually observed two engineers discuss a minute topics for hours.

